

CloudFlare's free DNS – does it handle SSL? - porker

I&#x27;m looking for a new DNS provider, as moving away from Rackspace hosting which provided it to another provider (which doesn&#x27;t).<p>I see CloudFlare provide free DNS however I&#x27;m confused by their site - they imply SSL with your own certificate is only available on their most expensive plan. Is that true for the DNS service as well? I don&#x27;t see how it can be...
======
abritishguy
I don't think you should use Hacker News for these "one answer" questions.

------
jgrahamc
We offer both a free DNS service and a free SSL service:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl](https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl)

The free SSL is called "Universal SSL".

~~~
porker
Thanks, so with the free DNS I can keep using our (expensive, EV) SSL
certificates, and it won't interfere with that at all?

~~~
jgrahamc
If you just want to use us for DNS (and not pass your traffic through our
network) then you can do what you like on your own server. If you want us to
terminate your traffic (for firewalling, caching etc.) and bring your own cert
then you'll need a business plan with us ($200 a month)

[https://www.cloudflare.com/plans](https://www.cloudflare.com/plans)

~~~
sarciszewski
I've done both free options (just using CloudFlare for DNS, and then using
Free SSL in strict mode) and they're both great.

When I get my business launched I'll probably get a business plan for our
SaaSS products.

